# ATV 1G Jailbreakée... pas de son !



## mackluski (11 Septembre 2013)

Allo, je viens d'adopter une ATV 1ere Gen. jailbreakée, jusque là, tout s'affiche correctement y compris mon DD branché sur mon MBP. Je peux visionner toute ma bibliothèque de films, mais... pas de son !! ATV reliée à ma TV via cable HDMI... Dois-je ajouter des cables rouges et blancs pour le son (ou by-passer ceux de mon décodeur) ?! Me semblait que le HDMI charriait le son ET l'image... C'est ballot arrivé à ce point 
Un indice quelqu'un ?! Merci


----------

